# Online D&D game seeking players



## DMEntropy (Jan 29, 2004)

Players and DM's alike are being sought to play in the setting.  There are 4 active campaigns already as well as a series of one-shot adventures being run by DM's who don't wish to run a campaign.

The forums are located on EN World at The 13 Kingdoms and are where the majority of online play and information can be found.

Our main site is located at Main Site and holds our background information.  An information guide is located in the Downloads section of this site and contains all the information about The 13 Kingdoms as well as character information.

Check us out.  We have worked hard to make an online game setting for people who enjoy roleplaying using D&D 3.5 with as few "rules and restrictions" as possible.  It is a 'living' style of setting with character actions affecting history as it unfolds.

E-mail me at Entropy@sigecom.net


----------



## DMEntropy (Jan 31, 2004)

** bump **


----------



## DMEntropy (Feb 8, 2004)

** bump **


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 8, 2004)

As a sidenote, T13K is about to engage in a rather interesting alternating campaign, and will have room for about 12 PCs.  Details will be posted in the Players+ section soon.


----------



## DMEntropy (Feb 14, 2004)

* bump *


----------



## Golem2176 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm interested.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 25, 2004)

*bump*

We're running the adventure series now folks, and we could still use some players or DMs!


----------

